
Ask HN: Folks building on deno, what's your experience so far? - juancampa
For context: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;denoland&#x2F;deno
======
quickthrower2
How is it different from node.js?

~~~
jetti
I don't have an answer for that as I just looked at Deno for the first time
but I do find it interesting that Deno requires Node.js as a prerequisite.

